# Gunkholing



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been reading PB Breezer's blog as he sails though North Carolina. I too would like to explore inshore waters of questonable depth. I know having a chart and depth sounder are essential ingredients, but how do you judge how close you can get and still be pretty sure you're not going aground? (especially when under sail). A lot of the interesting shoreline I have to explore is on the lee and our winds are fierce enough to make a grounding difficult to get out of. Any suggestions?
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Explore an area slowly under power or sail until you learn and /or map out the depths and get to know the area. Also, explore on a rising tide.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

One nice thing about a centerboard or drop keel boat is that you can play bump and run in such areas. With fierce winds it should be a rule not to explore a lee shore!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I second that Motion...!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup... my boat is good at gunkholing... since it has a very shallow draft...


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> One nice thing about a centerboard or drop keel boat is that you can play bump and run in such areas. With fierce winds it should be a rule not to explore a lee shore!


My buddy with on old swing keel C&C Corvette calls the keel his depth alarm. It just swings up harmlessly but still lets you know when you only have a couple of feet to spare.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

While you are having fun exploring also be sure to have an anchor at the ready if necessary to prevent being driven further aground and have some strategies worked out for various ungrounding scenarios. Also probably doesn't hurt to have a dinghy in tow.
Last, reduce sail if you are at all unsure, slow is good in that case.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A stern anchor is a good idea when gunkholing. It can be deployed very quickly in an emergency.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Yup... my boat is good at gunkholing... since it has a very shallow draft...


Ha SD and I always thought you were deep. 

Edit. Ok I miss read your post, ...... but iI will get you sooner or much latter  

Second Edit. RIGHT, SD, how did you do that, it did not say shallow before!!!! come on HOW DID YO DO IT. I am ooohh my head hurts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This may be true in other states as well, but NC really makes boat choice difficult. Obviously the big briny deep is just right there, but if you can sail in the shallows, there are a lot more places to sail (without cnstantly being onedge about staying in the channel, or sharing it with much traffic).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Ha SD and I always thought you were deep.
> 
> Edit. Ok I miss read your post, ...... but iI will get you sooner or much latter
> 
> Second Edit. RIGHT, SD, how did you do that, it did not say shallow before!!!! come on HOW DID YO DO IT. I am ooohh my head hurts.


You need to stop mixing Tequila and Sailnet... it isn't healthy for you to do that...


----------

